# Denver Big Air Competition



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

The denver Big Air is being held in Civic Center Park on Jan. 25th (ski) and 26th (snowboard): Denver Sports - Denver Big Air

I wonder if viewing will be possible without buying a ticket as it will be outside near Broadway and Colfax? Also, anyone know if there will be any big-name snow boarders in the comp as I don't keep up with these things?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd love to take Riley to this, but 45 bucks, or $100 for VIP treatment? Where's a good spot to poach?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Just read an article in the Denver Post yesterday about all the big names that will be missing for the event. Apparently there was a "scheduling mixup" and a lot of the riders will be at the Dew sports tour back east that weekend. I didn't recognize many names,but doesn't mean they can't throw down. I did see that the flying Tomato and Bobby Brown will be absent.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Dave - check your messages on FB.

Public viewing without tickets will be very challenging as the venue is mostly enclosed on all sides. A Good option if you know someone would be on the east facing side of the Denver Municipal Building, but that's about it.

The talent pool is DEEEEEP, but they're not your regular household names because this is an event with a global talent pool that's never been held in the US. Shaun White wouldn't stand a chance, and I have all the respect in the world for the kid.

See you there!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Shaun can go build a private pipe for all anybody cares.. if torstein shows the air will be huge! What's the hit, quarter pipe, booster hip?


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Did anyone go last night? Does it seem like viewing from outside the venue will have any options. I heard that there may be possibilities for this but have not heard any first hand accounts. I am going tonight. Will post from the venue if we can view the action without paying.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

You can walk in (at least they let people in last night). You can see pretty decently


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

jen84 said:


> You can walk in (at least they let people in last night). You can see pretty decently


Damn. I would have gone.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

we got in for free...people were handing out tickets as they left. Pretty cool.


----------

